
Peter Molyneux Explains the Design of Black and White - indescions_2017
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69HTviSeQeE
======
savethefuture
Peter is a legend, B&W games and Godus are amazing games.

~~~
GuiA
I spent many hours on B&W as a kid and definitely feel like it deserves the
label.

But Godus? When I tried it, it just came across as an in app purchase infested
cookie cutter town building game.

Game designers will still mention B&W many tears from now, but can the same be
said for Godus?

